# Retired policeman called Gamewarden !



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

A city cop retired and moved to the country, across a field from my house. On opening day of dove season, him and a few others that live on that road were having a cookout. Me and six other folks were dove hunting in a field between my house and the house where they were cooking out. About 3 pm, I noticed the folks at the cookout were looking down the road, and up drove the gamewarden in the field and checked everyones licsence and limit and left. About a week later a couple of different friends that were at the cookout told me the retired cop called the gamewarden on us. I questioned him and said someone told me he did. He denied calling the warden and wanted to know who said he did, which I wouldn't give there name. I think that he was just pushing his weight around and trying to show his athority. What do you folks think? :flame:


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

My experience is that when citiots move to the country, they're unaware that people can shoot guns whenever they feel like it, they freak out, and call the authorities. My advice is to shoot off guns every day until he's desensitized to it. It doesn't matter that he was a cop, they're all like that.

citiot = someone who moves to the country and brings their HOA attitude with them.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

more than likely he was trying ya!! doc has a good idea, keep it legal but never to much practice with a gun! spreading the field once a day with fresh ripe manure is another legal normal rural practice. large farmer here offered to restock a pig barn when the new neighbors objected to a feed mill being set up on the site, quickly opted for the lesser of two evils!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you should invite him hunting.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Or your next barbecue.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you should invite him hunting.


 Yea,with Vice President Chaney. LOL Just found out that one of my friends that was hunting with me that day went to the cops house and told him the path that goes through his farm to the creek where people go fishing, was poasted to him from now on. He had been fishing there right much, but no more. Thanks Folks


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I know a guy out here in the country a suberbinite moved out and now every time he sees someone haveing a brush fire or bon fire he stands at the property line stearing and calls the sheriff and fire dept. They are getting sick of it too!


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

I did most of my growing up in town and always hunted and enjoyed myself at a family friends farm. I only call emergency services if i can't take care of a brush fire myself(don't ask). or if i have some JA spotlighting deer across from my property on conservation land or my property. This guy obviously still thinks he is a cop which he is not. it will not take long before everyone around him has turned their back to him. i would just continue to do what you normally do.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I just don't understand why people move to the country and expect country folks to change their ways because they don't like what the country folks do. Look, if they like city ways by all means stay in the city. If they move to the country, leave the city and its ways behind. YOU HAVE TO CHANGE, NOT ME. Then you will be welcome.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I doubt the fact he is a retired cop has anything to do with this situation. More likely, the "citiot" explanation is more pertinent .


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

ksfarmer said:


> I doubt the fact he is a retired cop has anything to do with this situation. More likely, the "citiot" explanation is more pertinent .


Once a cop, always a cop.


----------



## krondor2 (May 28, 2007)

> *EDDIE BUCK*
> I just don't understand why people move to the country and expect country folks to change their ways because they don't like what the country folks do. Look, if they like city ways by all means stay in the city. If they move to the country, leave the city and its ways behind. *YOU HAVE TO CHANGE, NOT ME.* Then you will be welcome.


now if we can get this at the national level...


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> A city cop retired and moved to the country, across a field from my house. On opening day of dove season, him and a few others that live on that road were having a cookout. Me and six other folks were dove hunting in a field between my house and the house where they were cooking out. About 3 pm, I noticed the folks at the cookout were looking down the road, and up drove the gamewarden in the field and checked everyones licsence and limit and left. About a week later a couple of different friends that were at the cookout told me the retired cop called the gamewarden on us. I questioned him and said someone told me he did. He denied calling the warden and wanted to know who said he did, which I wouldn't give there name. I think that he was just pushing his weight around and trying to show his athority. What do you folks think? :flame:


I think it is typical. Cops dont become cops to help people. cops become cops to carry a gun, and make sure everyoneknows they are in charge.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> I just don't understand why people move to the country and expect country folks to change their ways because they don't like what the country folks do. Look, if they like city ways by all means stay in the city. If they move to the country, leave the city and its ways behind. YOU HAVE TO CHANGE, NOT ME. Then you will be welcome.


Because they don't know what country ways ARE?

BTDT!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I won't blame his actions on being from the city. There are people around me who have lived here all their lives who can't keep their noses out of other people's business. One guy who lives down the road keeps questioning another neighbor about me ... certain that any farmer who doesn't grow corn MUST be growing marijuana. 

There's strange people all around. For me, I'd probably confront that neighbor right away. Invite him to coffee and then explain that his actions are out of line and if he intends to move in and actually be a part of the community, and have friends in the community, then he needs to be a little more flexible.


----------

